# Shoot Thru Hull xducer issue.....



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a friend of mine Bought a 1993 28' Baha Cruiser last fall. He has a Raymarine A60 with DSM25 on it and a Aiirmar P79 shoot thru hull transducer. It will not look on to bottom. I was wondering if the Baha Cruiser's hull has a wood core in it. There is also a old Lowrance 350 onboard that will lock on sometimes but not all. All transducers are in the bilge area midship. If i place P79 overboard into water locks on good. I am thinking there is something in the hull blocking the signal.

Also, can you mount a transome mount ducer if you have twin inboard motors, and still work ok?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

don't think there is wood only in transom and stringers. Ihad twin i/o on my baha cruisers had no problem with transom mount. Where you mount the b79 is there a cavity for liquid same idea as using a ice transducer where you put liquid in a container then put the transducer in it, it will shoot thru ice?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks. The p79 is mounted properly and has antifreeze in it as it calls for. Not sure why its not working properly. Probably will mount transom ducer on it. 

Sent via my Droid Bionic


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

you might check ebay they have ashoot thru for raymarine compatible with dsm250 $135 I bought a thru hull for my standard horizion works great, just a thought


----------

